

What Twitter Really Is - dotcoma
http://www.dotcoma.it/2010/03/30/what-twitter-really-is.html

======
anonjon
okay this does match up with practice.

However, this makes it a poorly designed link sharing system. I never know
where the link that i'm clicking resolves to, and it isn't really optimized
for parsing the links out of the message (as a developer i've got to do a
regex or something to pull the <http://> garbage out of the message). Why
isn't there a seperate field for links?

~~~
dotcoma
I don't know :) I'm not a twitter fan myself - I actually wish del.icio.us had
been designed better from a social and interaction point of view.

